
Bespin Embedded 0.6.1: Syntax Highlighting Rebooted - jeff18
http://mozillalabs.com/bespin/2010/02/20/bespin-embedded-0-6-1-syntax-highlighting-rebooted/
======
gkoberger
Hopefully WordPress and other software with online code editing incorporate
this into their next release. I was wary of Bespin when I first used it years
ago, but since then it's become a pretty nice editor. Makes writing code
online a ton easier.

The online collaboration tools on the main bespin site are also great for
editing code with other people (job interviews, online tutoring, etc).

------
ilaksh
doesn't work right in chrome

